# two 2x6 vs one 2x8



## kaiden (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello, needing knowledge-help. I'm building a small shop-room under my boys club house. I have a span of 11'7" the height is 6'6", I want to use two 2x6 together like a beam on all 8 joist. I know I should be using 2x8 or 2x10 but I need head room. My question is, "are two 2x6 stonger or equal to one 2x8??:whistling2:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture so we can get a better idea of what your trying to do.


----------



## kaiden (Aug 18, 2012)

sorry joecaption unable to insert a photo. This project is kinda of a two story small clubhouse/shop. The top of clube house is 8' height by 10x12. Under the club house I have 83 1/2" of head room. If I use two 2x6 together for the floor of club house and will also be the roof of the shop, which will have 8 joist, the joist will be the double 2x6s instead of 8 single 2x8s, which if I use 2x6s the head room under the club house would drop it down to 78" . Just wondering if the double 2x6s are stong enough for that 11'7" span or should I triple the 2x6s??? NEEDING HEAD ROOM......


----------



## kaiden (Aug 18, 2012)

Trying to send a pic. but don't know how


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

kaiden said:


> Trying to send a pic. but don't know how


Here you go.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-attach-photo-post-12559/


----------



## kaiden (Aug 18, 2012)

*Simpe pic. Drawing*

Please don't laugh, just trying to get the point across:laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure something out. If the club house is already built, and it has a floor there has to be something already holding the floor up. So why do you need more joist?
What do you plan on doing for a door for the shop?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

In bending, a joist composed of two 2x6's (true dimension 1.5 inches x 5.5 inches) are slightly stronger than a single 2x8 true dimensions 1.5 inches by 7.25 inches. I am NOT saying that either joist system will work in your case, just explaining the mechanics of 2x6 vs. 2x8 joists. In order to get the two 2x6 pieces to work together, they need to be nailed together. Typical nailing pattern is a 10d nail every six inches, staggered top to bottom.

I could not tell from your post if this is new construction, or remodeling. In any case, you should discuss your plans with the building inspector, who can steer you towards the appropriate building code, which will define the minimum size joists you can use.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Not trying to be a [email protected] but if it's already built, you've got joists. If it isn't, why not steal a foot or so from the "upstairs"? Unless your son's heading for the NBA.


----------



## kaiden (Aug 18, 2012)

*new pic.*

Sorry new to this DIY chatroom, yes the club house is already built, but this nw add on I'm building, I'm trying to keep the floor all even up stairs, the clubhouse joists and the add on already built are built with 2x6 floor joist. It's this new add on the 10x12 is what I'm talking about, just wondering if two 2x6 nailed together for all 8 joists would be strong enough for the 12' span, which will be 11'7" span after the 2x4 walls go up. For the door, I have access to some hospital doors that I can cut to fit.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For all the time and money your going to spend and end up with a shed that's to low, not all that big, have to waste a lot of lumber because nothing is 8", have to custom build a door, pore a slab you could have built a nice garage.

I could see if you just wanted to add some walls and store something like a lawn mower under the club house but that new drawing just does not not make since to me.


----------



## kaiden (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys, I just wanted to know if double 2x6 were adequate for the span of 11'7".


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Kaiden;as Daniel said, the two 2x6's will be slightly stronger than one 2x8.(I think by around 10%).
However, whether or not they will work for your situation depends on the loading stipulation and deflection limits for your floor, which presumably is in your Code. You also need to know the species of timber.Unless you know all this, no-one can say.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you really think the OP cares what the code says?? I suspect there'll be no permit, inspection, or even real plans for this thing.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

md2lgyk said:


> Do you really think the OP cares what the code says?? I suspect there'll be no permit, inspection, or even real plans for this thing.


Quite possibly, but there's no harm in putting him in the picture; for all we know he may not have been aware of the legalities.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, I suppose that's true. Around here, a permit and inspection are required even for a premanufactured Amish shed that just sits on the ground. Strictly a "revenue enhancement," which is why I almost never pull a permit.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

md2lgyk said:


> I almost never pull a permit.


You deserve no help at all. Anyone who helps you here is as bad as you.are.


----------

